# Pronunciation of species . . .



## Kevin

I thought this thread might make sense, since we never hear many of the more rare species pronounced - we just read about them. Ziricote and Bocote for example. Until I heard them pronounced I had thought the "e" to be silent. But the "e" is pronounced as "a" as in "say". 

My current curiosity is Chechen. How is it pronounced? Is it pronounced similar to the country Chechnya? That's my guess. But this thread itself is meant to help educate us all on the correct pronunciation of species (or food or molecules or textile terminology or whatever you need help with) so answer if you know, and ask away if you don't.

Another one I'm unsure about is xzqycndkmnqs. 

P.S. If you know how Chechen is pronounced please be vocal about it.


----------



## Mike1950

Shows how much you know about cunnucks-aye!!


----------



## Brink

Is something on the lines "that coconuts are my-grate-ory" ?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Is something on the lines "that coconuts are my-grate-ory" ?



Aff-rikun or you're-a-pee-un?


----------



## DKMD

I've always said bo-co-tee and zeer-co-tee, but I'm a redneck from Oklahoma via Arkansas and Texas. I can't make myself put a long A on the end... Feel like I should be dancing around clicking castanets and drinking wih my pinky out. Hell, I might as well grow one of those waxy, little pointy mustaches if I'm gonna talk like that.

I say chechen like you say chechen, Kev... That means it's probably wrong, huh?

The last one is easy... xzqycndkmnqs... All the consonants are silent.(in this case the 'y' is a vowel so it's pronounced 'ee'... Or is it 'I'... Maybe I-ee...:wacko1:


I'll add one here... Wenge. I say 'wing-gay'... Ah hell, there go the castanets again...


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> I've always said bo-co-tee and zeer-co-tee, but I'm a redneck from Oklahoma via Arkansas and Texas. I can't make myself put a long A on the end... Feel like I should be dancing around clicking castanets and drinking wih my pinky out. Hell, I might as well grow one of those waxy, little pointy mustaches if I'm gonna talk like that.
> 
> I say chechen like you say chechen, Kev... That means it's probably wrong, huh?
> 
> The last one is easy... xzqycndkmnqs... All the consonants are silent.(in this case the 'y' is a vowel so it's pronounced 'ee'... Or is it 'I'... Maybe I-ee...:wacko1:
> 
> 
> I'll add one here... Wenge. I say 'wing-gay'... Ah hell, there go the castanets again...



:lolol:


----------



## Brink

This can get interesting. And based on region. 
Moma Brink has a funny way of pronouncing words. But then, the rest of the country sounds funny, too.

Drawer is "draw"
We shingled the "ruuf"
and my car had a dead "bat-tree"

As for tree species, I call pecan "pee-kan" and my guess for Chechen would be "sheshen" sorta like Chetek (shetek), WI.


----------



## Kevin

I've heard some of those mispronunciations from up nawth also Brink. 

Battery:

I've heard the noreast version with one t as "Ba-tree" Down here you'll here it almost exclusively as "baddery" myself included. Most of the youger generation, say mid 30 down, they don't have as much of a harsh southern dialect as the generation above me (say mid 60s and up). Some of the words that might raise your eyebrow in amusement:

tam (what a clock tells us)
heenj (door hardware)
thar (location)
yonder (location)
whar (location unknown)
rat-cheer! (location discovered)
swarr (tellin' the truth)
larrr (not tellin the truth)
warr (steel cord i.e. bay-lin warr)
wore (countries lobbing bombs at each other)
day-zul (trucks burn it for giddyup)

I don't have most of these and other southernisms in my idiolect, I say most because I do have some - I reckon. _Some call it a sling blade, some call it a Kaiser blade . . ._


----------



## Mike1950

aye!


----------

